# Help With Ram OC Please and Thank You! :D



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys, I've OC my CPU i just wanna OC my Ram, technically just set it to 1600, i just need to know what to know what to change in BIOS. if anyone can help me with this it would be great, thanks! 

Specs:

OS : Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit

Processor: AMD FX-4100 OC 4.5Ghz 

Ram : *8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 671MHz (9-9-9-24) CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B *

MB: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-970A-DS3 (Socket M2)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Boot into the BIOS menu under M.I.T and not the current memory clock.

It is is set to Auto you can change to manual and change the clock to run at 1600


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok so I do that this is what happens ... (pics in order of process taken)










Before changes









After changes









It's boot and reverts ram to stock speed not allowing me to OC .. 

Any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you using this single 8GB RAM stick?
Vengeance®


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

nope, its 2X4 ... Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B 

Thanks


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

here is the program i use to OC my Processor ... AMD OverDrive , dose anyone know how i cn use it to OC my Ram, or any idea's on the previous post on how to fix the problem my Ram is giving me? Thanks, Help is much appreciated.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Shotgun4 said:


> here is the program i use to OC my Processor ... AMD OverDrive , dose anyone know how i cn use it to OC my Ram, or any idea's on the previous post on how to fix the problem my Ram is giving me? Thanks, Help is much appreciated.


This is your problem, never should you ever overclock with a program. You need to reset everything to default values and overclock from within the bios. There is a sticky you can use and if anything seems unclear feel free to ask.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

